# Tested 6dpt got BFN..... I am so stupid!!!!



## Mrscollins2b (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi Girls

Had a really bad day today  !!

Notting I do takes my mind of the 2ww!! I am 27 years old and its the male factor and Im 6dpt from day 5 Blasts, I had 2 put back and just feel like I am going insane. So my silly self had a idea to test with the test the clinic gave me of course it was a BFN!!! I dont know why I did it?? I have been ok up until now but I have just felt so not myself, Im so tired even a trip to the shops takes it out of me, I have tummy cramps and have had them since Friday and the most bloated tummy too!! I know it is prob the meds but ARGHHHHHHHHH!! Is this normal to feel so NUTS   this is my first ICSI cycle and need some advice on how to cope as not doing a good job so far

Loads of love and luck
Harriet xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Mrs C I havent "met" anyone who has breezed through a two week wait.  Some of us even resorted to knicker checking under the desk at work...  

As for testing early If I had a penny for everyone who did that I would be able to go to the bahamas!

CAnt give you any advice on coping Im afraid as I was a wreck!   

Hang in there, cramps are common whatever the outcome! Whats your official test day?


----------



## silversealilies (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi Harriet, I know how you feel! I'm 4dpt and I'm trying to stay busy, but it's all in vain and the 'am I?' 'am I not' questions are always in my head! If you need to vent, feel free to vent to me - I can completely sympathise.

I think it's more than normal to feel a bit crazy during the 2ww - let yourself feel a bit crazy, it's a natural reaction to a super stressful time!

Do you work? Are you keeping busy during the 2 weeks?

I had ICSI with PGD - it's such a long stressful process, so I'm just working hard, walking, reading, trying to laugh a lot - holding out to take a test!!


----------



## Mrscollins2b (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi Hun,

Thankyou for the quick responce girls My OTD is 3 August with pee stick or 31st July with Blood test. I dont fancy the blood test as everything is so clincial and not the norm so want to wait for the 3ed. Seems a stupid thing for me to say as I tested almost a week early LOL. Ahh yes the knicker checking OMG I seem to do that every poss chance even in my car!!! not nice!! So when everyone says dont test early they are so right. I am not working at the moment as with my job I had to be on my feet for 7 hours with only a 15min break so Hubby wanted me to leave so have no work to keep me busy. Im going to vist my granparents tomo and they dont know so I wont need to talk about it for a bit and a BBQ on sat but thats about it. Glad Im not the only  xx


----------



## Butterfly82 (Jul 9, 2010)

Noooooo ur not ive been doing the same!! Good luck for tommorrow! xxxx


----------



## And73 (Jul 16, 2010)

Yes GL for tomorrow. You are the first person I have told - DH has no idea - but I tested at 8dpt, it was negative but then I never really expected it to be positive - 6 days later it was however!!

And xx


----------



## Butterfly82 (Jul 9, 2010)

Congrats and xxxx


----------

